# Homelite Chainsaw wont start/run



## plowe70 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a 33cc 16 in. Homelite chainsaw, model UT10947D.

I let my brother-in-law borrow it last year and he gave it back to me dead. He offered to pay for repairs but that's a different story. 

I tinkered with it late last year for a while before setting it aside but now I've taken up the problem again and I'm still not having any luck.

When I first try to start it, it acts like it's going to run and it sputters for about 3 seconds and then stalls. After that, I get nothing. It did the same thing last year as well. I took the carburetor out last year and cleaned all the intake areas pretty well with some carb cleaner. Fuel runs out of the hoses fine. I tried a new spark plug and verified that it was sparking when I pull the cord with the plug unscrewed from the cylinder mach. I pulled the muffler off and cleaned the screen but it wasn't fouled much anyway. Tried some fresh gas/oil mix as well of course.

Anyone have an idea what the problem might be? Thanks.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You don't think he might have put straight gas in it, do you?


----------



## plowe70 (Jul 19, 2010)

glenjudy said:


> You don't think he might have put straight gas in it, do you?


Not likely. I gave him a jug of 50:1 that I mixed when I let him borrow it.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

How much compression does it have,needs to be 90# or better.Also check for loose screws at the insulator behind the carb.also see if the insulator is crack,that will cause a air leak and keep it from starting.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## plowe70 (Jul 19, 2010)

Well I think I found the problem. The fuel line is damaged. Looks like it might have been twisted and pinched off just above the tank. Not sure how it could have gotten into that condition. Must be the gas that I thought was feeding up through the fuel line was actually excess gas from the primer bulb hose. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

